# Desktop image does not fill screen



## fklauber (Oct 21, 2004)

:4-dontkno I have a Dell 8600 running XP SP2. The desktop image is much smaller than the monitor's area. How can I expand the image. About the only thing I know for sure is that this is not a screen resolution problem.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Is this a desktop PC? If yes, you can usually stretch the picture using the monitor's menu. You can access this using the buttons on the front of your monitor.

BMR777


----------



## fklauber (Oct 21, 2004)

It is a laptop.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 

are you talking about the desktop screen background ? 

if so then that would be in you display settings , this would also depend on the rating of the image as in the type (jpeg , mpeg , ect ..) the number of pixes /ratio, for when you strech a lower res it will disstort badly !!

Mike


----------



## fklauber (Oct 21, 2004)

Changing desktop res. does not effect this. The desktop area on the screen looks as if it has a one inch border around it. Changing the resolution just changes the image within that border. It almos looks like a black picture frame.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again , 


when did this problem start ?

did you update your drivers recently ?

you might need to update your drivers !!

have you added any new programs that might be affecting you visuals ? 

have you checked your system for any type of infections ? 

you might need to do a (sfc) system file checker to replace any bad / corrupted core system files !!

if you like you can follow this link to see if your issue is a maleware/spyware/virus problem

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

to run a (sfc) you will need a (Windows software installation disk ) that is the same version that is on your system such as ( Windows XP sp2 / Windows XP Professional sp2 if sp2 is installed on your system 

Mike


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again , 

take a look at your laptop , right above the keyboard /bottom of the screen is there some key/buttons with arrows & +/- symboles , these may be the buttons that you need to use to strech your screen to acheive what you are tying to get 

also you can look in the device manager to see if you have any re/yellow quotation marks by any of your drivers , if you do,get back to us with that info and we wil direct you to the place to get them 

Mike


----------



## fklauber (Oct 21, 2004)

Well...

You cannot see the red glow of embarassment on my face. However, when going to desktop properties/settings, and then clicking on the #1 box, I was able to expand the screen just as you said; by changing the resolution.

Also, as an FYI .. unfortuately this is a general use laptop, so things get changed when they should be left alone. People can log in with their network credentials and (if they have a high enough rights level) can do some damage. I think I am going to have to tweak some profiles.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again 

your best bet is to set up an main account and set it as private , also put a password on that account , normally this is the main account that you would logon to , this is acheived thru the user accounts


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

oops , after setting up that account you will also need to give the other accounts the rights to access the files that you want them to , this will ensure the safty and integrety of your laptop and put you into control


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

also while in the user accounts change all other users to limited , for this will stop them from accessing the settings of your system !!


----------

